# Was hält mein Bike aus?



## BSChris (22. September 2011)

Mahlzeit Jungens und Männers und Womans

Ich habe das Jabba Wood 6 wir Ihr auf den Fotos in der Community sehen könnt. Habe den Laufradsatz Mavic Crossmax SLR Disc.
Was meint Ihr was der Satz bzw. mein Bike so aushält.
Kann ich kleine sprünge machen von nen Meter ? Habe vorne und hinten 120mm Federweg.

Gruß
Ich


----------



## Koerk (22. September 2011)

Sorry wenn das keine Antwort auf deine Frage ist, aber in dem Kontext hätte ich auch eine ... ^^
Kriegt man zu seinem Rose Bike ne Art "Bedienungsanleitung" wo drinsteht, wofür das Bike zugelassen ist, zwecks der Garantie? Ich meine es gibt ja 10 Jahre auf den Rahmen außer bei unsachgemäßer .... (hab den genauen Wortlaut nicht mehr im Kopf) ^^
Und ich denke wenn ich mitm Hardtail in den Bikepark fahre und mir der Rahmen bricht wird das wohl kaum über die Garantie laufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BSChris (22. September 2011)

Fast richtig. Soweit ich weiß gibt Rose 5 Jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen.
Ok Ok gegen Rahmenbruch 10 jahre


----------



## -MIK- (22. September 2011)

Also das Jabba würde ich eher als CC Maschine ansehen, womit Du ein paar kleinere Drops im Wald nehmen kannst. Bikepark würde ich eher ausschließen, frühestens mit dem Chief machbar, Jimbo wäre da aber empfehlenswert.

Sprünge von 1m...  Nimm Dir mal einen Zollstock und miss einen Meter ab.  Denke dafür ist das Jabba nicht geeignet.


----------



## BSChris (22. September 2011)

Joa das habe ich befürchtet. Hmmm :*(


----------



## Trialbiker82 (22. September 2011)

Bin in Hahnenklee Bikepark mit dem Jabba Wood die mittelschwere Singletrailstrecke gefahren. Da es ein Testbike war ging ich nicht zimperlich damit um. Es hat tierisch Spaß gemacht und das Bike war nicht überfordert.
Schade das mir die Geo nicht taugte


----------



## BSChris (22. September 2011)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Bin in Hahnenklee Bikepark mit dem Jabba Wood die mittelschwere Singletrailstrecke gefahren. Da es ein Testbike war ging ich nicht zimperlich damit um. Es hat tierisch Spaß gemacht und das Bike war nicht überfordert.
> Schade das mir die Geo nicht taugte



Na vielleicht sollte ich da mal fahren ist ja gleich um die egge von mir aus.


----------



## Montanez (23. September 2011)

Also ich würde sagen damit ist ne ganze Menge fahrbar. Ein Kumpel ises selbst in Willingen mal gefahren und es ging sehr gut.
Und überhaupt: Ich bin mit meinem CC Hardtail nahezu alles gefahren was der Wald so her gibt. Solange du nicht ohne Beinarbeit im Flat landest ist das kein Problem. Wenns öfters mal durchschlägt musst du entweder aktiver mit Armen und Beinen den Stoß abfangen oder mehr Luft reinpumpen.
Guck dir mal die alten Downhillrennen mit Starrbikes an...und heute braucht man für ne "Tour" 120mm aufwärts, aber vollgefedert bitte!


----------



## GeorgeP (24. September 2011)

Ich denke dein JW steckt mehr weg als du fahren kannst. Sollte dennoch der rahmen brechen, so weist du ja an wenn du dich wenden musst


----------



## BSChris (25. September 2011)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Ich denke dein JW steckt mehr weg als du fahren kannst. Sollte dennoch der rahmen brechen, so weist du ja an wenn du dich wenden musst



Schonmal gut zu wissen allerdings mache ich mir mehr sorgen um die Laufräder.


----------



## GeorgeP (25. September 2011)

BSChris schrieb:


> Schonmal gut zu wissen allerdings mache ich mir mehr sorgen um die Laufräder.


 
Also um den LRS würd ich mir auch nen kopf machen, das ist doch so ein mavic 24 speichen gedönse.
naja aber sie halten ja schon seit 3 jahren, so wie es aussieht.

Kein laufradbauer würde dir sowas zusammenschustern, meine persöhnliche meinung ist ein klassich aufgebauten LRS.
Schon aleine im reperaturfall ist man mit einem klassichen laufrad besser aufgehoben. Eine notreperatur lässt sich in jedem bikeshop machen.
Die systemlaufräder müssen eingeschickt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (25. September 2011)

Nu lass ma die Kirche im Dörfchen Geroge, ich hab auch nen Mavic LRS und der hält alles was ich damit anstelle.


----------



## GeorgeP (25. September 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Nu lass ma die Kirche im Dörfchen Geroge, ich hab auch nen Mavic LRS und der hält alles was ich damit anstelle.


 
Du fährst aber auch nicht so ein 24 speichen gerippe, der wäre bei dir schon längst kolabiert


----------



## -MIK- (25. September 2011)

DAS habe ich auch verstanden.... immer zielst Du auf mein Gewicht....


----------



## GeorgeP (25. September 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> DAS habe ich auch verstanden.... immer zielst Du auf mein Gewicht....


 
wir schauen uns nur mal das vid von unserer tour an 

aber wo du gerade deine gewicht erwähnst .....

*duckundwech*


----------



## Trekki (25. September 2011)

BSChris schrieb:


> Schonmal gut zu wissen allerdings mache ich mir mehr sorgen um die Laufräder.



Ist beim Jabba Wood berechtigt










War die serienmäße Sun Ringle Felge, hab jetzt eine Mavic 521.
-trekki


----------



## -MIK- (26. September 2011)

Oih, das hätte ich von der Sun Ringle nicht erwartet....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (26. September 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Oih, das hätte ich von der Sun Ringle nicht erwartet....


Das war auch die Antwort von Rose. Plus: das haben wir noch nie gehabt. Wobei jede andere Antwort mich gewundert hätte.
Die Abwicklung der Reklamation war recht problemlos. Ich konnte mir eine beliebige Felge aus dem Sortiment aussuchen. Die Beratung hätte besser sein können. Ich habe nach einer stabilen Felge gefragt, mir wurde eine 400g CC Felge empfohlen. Mal schauen, wie lange die SunRingle im VR hält.

-trekki


----------



## Hirnkot (26. September 2011)

Was bitte hat die Sun mit nem SLR zu tun?


----------



## -MIK- (26. September 2011)




----------



## GeorgeP (26. September 2011)

Trekki schrieb:


> Das war auch die Antwort von Rose. Plus: das haben wir noch nie gehabt. Wobei jede andere Antwort mich gewundert hätte.
> 
> -trekki


 

Ist ne standart antwort um kunden zu beruhigen, das ist aber nicht nur bei Rose so.
Deswegen wundert mich das nicht.

Cheers
George


----------



## BSChris (26. September 2011)

Ja also geht schon bischen was mit der Felge ja??


----------



## -MIK- (26. September 2011)

Wie gesagt, ich bin der Meinung ein Jabba Wood hat z.B. im Bikepark nix verloren. Et is und bleibt ein XC Gerät.


----------



## BSChris (26. September 2011)

Okidoki 
Dann muss in naher Zukunft doch nochmal ein Onkel her.
Hat wer interesse an ein Jabba Wood


----------



## GeorgeP (26. September 2011)

BSChris schrieb:


> Okidoki
> Dann muss in naher Zukunft doch nochmal ein Onkel her.
> Hat wer interesse an ein Jabba Wood


 
Wenn der preis stimmt sowie die rahmengröße !


----------



## BSChris (27. September 2011)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Wenn der preis stimmt sowie die rahmengröße !


 
Rahmengröße sach ich dir am Fr.
Weiß gar nicht mehr ob M oder L


----------

